# I need a Canister for my 75, suggestions??



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys I need to buy a canister filter for my 75g housing a Red Devil and maybe a CA Hybred. I have a Marineland 75 with dual glass lids and there is only 2" between the lids and back of tank. So here's the deal, I need 1 canister filter set-up to do the job but must be in the $100-$150 range, is there anything to fit the bill? I will also be using dual hydro sponge 3 filters so that should help.

Whats the best bang for the buck??

THANKS

Jeremy


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I'm a fan of the Eheim classic series and I think the Eheim 2217 would work well for you.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

Vincent said:


> I'm a fan of the Eheim classic series and I think the Eheim 2217 would work well for you.


bang for your buck, vincents right on the money.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to get one of these bad boys?

Jeremy


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

I would check Dr fosters smith, big als online, and petco. sometimes if you even google the name, it will bring up the cheapest prices.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

the best thing with the classic series is you can save alot of money on buying filter media at any hardware stores.


----------



## yhbae (Jan 2, 2004)

MightyM said:


> the best thing with the classic series is you can save alot of money on buying filter media at any hardware stores.


What kind of media do you buy from the hardware store?


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you guys think I will need a HOB as well as the 2217? Oh I picked a used Eheim 2217 for a VERY good price from a member on here. Just wondering if I should pick up a small HOB to help out.

Jeremy


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Well my LFS had a sale on Marineland filters and I picked up a 350 HOB for $35. So far it is doing its job on the new tank. Tank is still a little cloudy well see how it looks in the morning.

Jeremy


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

You are set to go! Like I mentioned before, get yourself a couple of replacement media containers and use cheap Walmart polyester floss. YOu can also reuse the "C" filters forever.

Replacement containers at petsolutions.com #47450394 - $2.99


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> yhbae said:
> 
> 
> > MightyM said:
> ...


for all my eheim classics I buy air purifier filter foam for the coarse media and vent filter foam for fine media...I also have bio balls and ceramic rings for better biological filtration.

the air purifier foam can be re-use several times before you should replace for a new one...you save tons of $ here.


----------



## yhbae (Jan 2, 2004)

One thing I am afraid of buying from non-aquarium stores is that the material might be harmful to the fishes... Is there a way to find this out other than experimenting it on the fishes?  Oh you live in Ontario - perhaps if you could point out the store (Home Depot?) and exact model you purchased, I would be much more comfortable.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Just to let everyone know I took back my HOB (noisy POS). I am running dual Hydro 3 sponges and the 2217 in my 75 and it works great! I got one **** of a deal on this one used, but I would recommend them to anyone. They work good and are SILENT! No more noisy/ugly HOB filters for me...

Jeremy


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Good for you!!

THE only thing I can figure out is that the newer 350 HOB are made different from the older models. Same said for Whisper filters. I have never experienced the problems with these filters that people are having now. I think I will take care of what I have and when I move in the next few months, I will keep all of my old equipment and just store it for the future rather than sell it.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Get an Eheim 2217 about $150.00 with the media included.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

The only problem with using a single filter of appropriate size on a tank is if it fails or you clean it too well there is no biomedia to fall back on. I cured this by installing a filstar XP1 with onlt the coarse pads and ceramic rings in it this is only for bio filtration. Cheap and only needs to be cleaned once a month. And then its a quick rinse in water change water and its done.


----------

